# Does anyone know where I can buy a realistic/film quality "Predator" mask & costume?



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

*Does anyone know where I can buy a realistic/film quality "Predator" mask & costume?*

So I am still tossing ideas around and was thinking of being the Predator and think the costume could be a hit, however the store ones look just a bit too fake to me, and I would whether look like an actual Predator and not a guy dressed as a Predator.  I am looking on the web and hoping those types of masks and costumes are out there. i.e. The types of masks and costumes used in the films. Money is no issue at this time either.


----------



## neomage2021 (Mar 12, 2012)

Zeeboe said:


> So I am still tossing ideas around and was thinking of being the Predator and think the costume could be a hit, however the store ones look just a bit too fake to me, and I would whether look like an actual Predator and not a guy dressed as a Predator.  I am looking on the web and hoping those types of masks and costumes are out there. i.e. The types of masks and costumes used in the films. Money is no issue at this time either.


If money is no issue Composite effects can make you a 100% film quality costume from silicone that moves with your every move and looks perfect. I believe someone asked them about it once and they quoted somewhere around $10,000

if that is t0o much:

http://flexdesigncostumes.com/products.php has some good body suits. You can paint them yourself or have him paint it as a predator as for the mask

Ebay is probably your best bet for a predator mask. Expect a high quality predator mask to go for $750+

http://www.ebay.com/itm/PREDATOR-WO...7?pt=UK_Clothing_Masks_JD&hash=item2ec11aea35

Using a custom flex design suit, high quality mask + weapons etc you cna build a good quality predator costume for roughly $2500-3000


----------



## neomage2021 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh and if you are up for doing a bunch of the work you can get a raw unpainted latex pull for $1500. You would need latex paints, a good airbrush and a bunch of time to finish it though.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Raw-pulls-u...127?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item51a0c970b7


----------



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

Thank you! Ten-thousand dollars though huh? Wow. I bet the mask and costume is amazing. I'd be a mega-hit then. Oh, to be a rich man.  lol. Maybe one day.

I was hoping it would be no more then maybe five-hundred. That is how much my Jason mask and costume all together was, and that's just a ball park estimate. I suppose if I really desire to be the Predator I'd have to stick with store-bought stuff.


----------



## neomage2021 (Mar 12, 2012)

Zeeboe said:


> Thank you! Ten-thousand dollars though huh? Wow. I bet the mask and costume is amazing. I'd be a mega-hit then. Oh, to be a rich man.  lol. Maybe one day.
> 
> I was hoping it would be no more then maybe five-hundred. That is how much my Jason mask and costume all together was, and that's just a ball park estimate. I suppose if I really desire to be the Predator I'd have to stick with store-bought stuff.


for $500 I think you can get a pretty decent costume
if oyu have time to do the body yourseld and paint a mask.

What you cna do is buy a " Deluxe Mr. Incredible" costume, and give it a few coats of latex. Form there you can use cotton balls, string, and craft stuff as well as latex paint to create a pretty good predator suit.

Then you can spend $300 or so on anm unpainted predator mask and paint it up yourself. 


With this method I think you could be very close to your $500 budget and it would look pretty good. Here is a tutorial on the mr incredible predator suit.

http://www.thehunterslair.com/topic/15904-turning-mr-incredible-into-a-predator-costume/

http://entertainment.webshots.com/album/575716459Xylmfk?start=0


----------



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

I sadly just don't have the creative mind to make my own stuff. It'd end up looking like Charlie Brown's ghost costume.  Thank you for telling me about Composite effects. They have some amazing masks. It looks just like how it'd look if you wore awesome make-up, only you have the luck of just wearing a mask with the cool stuff already on it if you buy from them. I may have to do business with those folks one day.









My god, people would piss themselves if I could walk around in something like that. *drool* I'd sell my soul for that mask and costume! I may have to move back in with my parents and ask for an increase in my credit line. LOL. Truly, it's people's responses that keep me dressing yearly for Halloween and I love the Jason character, but it would be cool to be a different character and still get the same responses because I do love the star treatment and it makes me happy knowing I am apart of so many different people's photo albums and that I was able to make their night more entertaining.


Also - Besides Jason Voorhees, alien creatures use to scare me the most in my youth so dressing up as an alien one day seems like the ideal thing to do since I seem to get joy out of becoming the same types of characters that once gave me nightmares and sleepless nights.


----------



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

$2500-3000 isn't too bad btw. I contacted flex design costumes to see if we could make a deal.


----------

